# Venice



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Looking for another couple or a well behaved individual or 2 to split a Venice tuna charter. Trip will be booked perhaps as early as this weekend. Text or call me 832-294-9921 after 5, Hillman


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Okay I know there has to be an edit button somewhere but dang if I can find it. Trip is booked for 9/22 on Outer limits Charters, running a 40' Yellowfin


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## DBgalveston (May 4, 2011)

Cost?


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

$1300 + fuel & tip


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Still have room on this trip, have had some tire kickers but no one committed.


----------

